# WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Center | 400m | 1312ft | 82 fl | 305m | 1001ft | 65 fl | 209m x 2 | 687ft x 2 | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 人在武昌 via 903514186 

12.15





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

germanicboy said:


> What is the rightmost tower? It seems to be taller than this one. Any info?
> View attachment 760369








提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





thread since 2014, then 105fl, 450m, current situation is unknown.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Alibaba broke ground on a supertall near here and no thread.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

guys, if you have info please open a thread.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 汐凉

2020/12/21














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by evankid

2020/12/27



























































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via Kenily

1.6





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by whhb123

2021/01/19












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV11X4y1P7ER?zw





https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1D5411V7aX/?spm_id_from=333.788.videocard.0


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*武汉周大福中心*

*













*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This has to be the fastest supertall construction process in history!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Munwon said:


> This has to be the fastest supertall construction process in history!


 ESB has not an analog yet.

*via mas1back












































*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> What is your new profile picture, oscillation?





oscillation said:


> ESB has not an analog yet.
> 
> *via mas1back
> 
> ...


This is incredibly fast too. 3 months from start digging to steel rising. It might not be Empire State Building fast but its fast. The concrete core and column enforcement will probably slow it down but for modern times its quick.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Center | 400m | 1312ft | 82 fl | 305m | 1001ft | 65 fl | 209m x 2 | 687ft x 2 | U/C








*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

height increase??


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Today I learned the Chinese word for Parapet is 女儿墙. I mean it makes sense, you wouldn't want your kids to fall off the edge of the building, still funny to me.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Yep, a poor builder in ancient China lost his young daughter as she fell off the roof without parapet when she was playing around on the roof.
The builder built the short walls surrouding the roof afterwards to prevent anyone to fall from it again and he named the parapet "the daughter's wall (女儿墙)".
A sad story though...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-04 by 汐凉


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via mas1back

A lot of supercolumns in five days and army of workers.























*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

One word : QUICK


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape. it should be thicker


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-09 by wuhantong1982


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

19/11/22 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A few days old

2022-11-20 by abcd345


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

长江头条里的10个地标建筑，你打卡过几个？_武汉_新闻中心_长江网_cjn.cn







news.cjn.cn


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/12/22 by whhb123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 08 via abcd345


----------

